# convicts color



## _inuyasha_fan_13 (Apr 1, 2005)

my female convict is not as colorful as some other fish i have seen. She is green and black, but the fish i saw were dark white and black i have had her for two weeks is there anything i can do, such as feeding certain foods to help her color up?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've always thought it has a great deal to do with the lighting. There are foods that say that they will make the fish more colorful. The food is usually in pellet form, I think.


----------



## _inuyasha_fan_13 (Apr 1, 2005)

oh ok well i got it some cichluid flakes and some freeze dried krill maybe that will help.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

let me know if it works. I also know that if you have black rocks and dark colors in the tanks the cichlids will change there color to blend.


----------



## lighter (Jan 21, 2005)

She might be stress hence the lighter colouration? Has she been constantly bullied by other tankmates?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Does your female have an orange belly at all? If not, it may be male....


----------



## _inuyasha_fan_13 (Apr 1, 2005)

ummmm she ias the head fish in my tank she has orange on her belly the flakes have worked some so all is well i guess


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you sure its a con I keep and breed pinks and black and never seen green in eather sex in my fish from what I have seen females with get a bright orange belly and some times fins when getting ready to mate.I have been told that jacks and Cons can mate and and may get some diffrent color but can make the fish unable to produce fry I am not 100% sure about the breeding part of the con/jack mix but I have never seen green in my cons if you have a pic I would love to see it


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

There are many variants of convicts. The green may be a greyish green colour and would be quite typical of convicts imo. 

Please don't try to deliberately cross convicts with other species. Many Central American cichlids can cross with others.


----------

